# Goodman / Trane



## Guest

Is Goodman good stuff? I see it on E/bay and every where. What about Trane, I understand that their engineering department is way down and they are even trying to get people from York, which is crap!.


----------



## Guest

Unregistered said:


> Is Goodman good stuff? I see it on E/bay and every where. What about Trane, I understand that their engineering department is way down and they are even trying to get people from York, which is crap!.


Goodman is the #2 selling A/C co. in the hole nation. I heard one of the tech. support guys (Robyn) is pretty sharp.


----------



## Guest

Goodman and Trane are made by the same company, in Malaysia. There is no difference between any unit, anywhere except for the name tag and the price........


----------



## Guest

Goodman is #2 but they just won the "Favorite Equipment Award" from the American Slumlord Association. Goodman was also rated "easiest to purchase" by Cheap DIY Homeowner Magazine.


----------



## Guest

We sell Trane and are very pleased with the tech support, training and product line.

We also sell Amana as a lower priced economy line and they are owned by Goodman. We are considering dropping the line due to severe lack of support, Information and quality control of the equipment 

Its your choice but Goodman isnt even in the same league with Trane.


----------



## Dennis H N.J.

Unregistered said:


> Is Goodman good stuff? I see it on E/bay and every where. What about Trane, I understand that their engineering department is way down and they are even trying to get people from York, which is crap!.



I go with unreg. post #5.... Trane and Goodman are like night and day! There is no way you can compare the two! Trane is a well built machine, Goodman is a piece of ... You get the picture!
Goodman is generic junk! You can get your name on the machine if you buy enough stuff. AND try to collect on the warrentee!


----------



## Guest

*Trane technical support*



Unregistered said:


> We sell Trane and are very pleased with the tech support, training and product line.
> 
> We also sell Amana as a lower priced economy line and they are owned by Goodman. We are considering dropping the line due to severe lack of support, Information and quality control of the equipment
> 
> Its your choice but Goodman isnt even in the same league with Trane.



I'm an HVAC contractor. I repair Trane furnaces from time to time. I have been trying to get Trane's technical support number on the internet but I have not had any luck. Can you please share that number with me.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

*goodman equipment*

i know in recent years, goodman has been seen as worthless equipment. and i am not one to disagree with this. but goodman has come a long way with there product. a long way. by the way who ever posted that goodman is made in malaysia needs to do their research. goodman is made and assembled in texas. im sure there are some parts that are made over seas but for the most part, its from the cowboy state. the goodman company has been in business for around a little less than 20 yrs. and for a good portion of those yrs was the leading distributor in the state of texas. one year oin particular 16,000 systems were sold by this company in the state of texas. thats a big number and either they have to be doing something right or there are some seriously stupiid people in that state. and i know some good people from out there and theyre far from stupid. like i say though, i am well aware of the problems that this company has had with there equipment. but within the last 4 years, my local distributor has truly changed my train of thought regarding this company with their superior service and responsiveness to the field. so in my opinion, goodman is DECENT equipment. no it doesnt compare with trane but for those whom cant afford top dollar equipnet, goodman is an inexpensive unit with competative quality. and answer me this, ive never been able to understand this. trane equipment is "the best" stuff out there and all right? and for this better equipment you pay mor right? well why cant trane make a 90 percent furnace that can be used in either the horizontal left or right position? you would figure that trane could make a more versatile peice of equipment for the amount of money that you pay instead of having dedicated discharges.


----------



## Bjd

Have to agree guys, the Goodman make a great boat mooring

Bernie


----------



## Guest

*Huh?*



Unregistered said:


> Goodman and Trane are made by the same company, in Malaysia. There is no difference between any unit, anywhere except for the name tag and the price........


Uh, no! Trane and Goodman have absolutely no relationship. Sheesh..where do you get that kind of information?


----------



## Guest

goodman should come with a "parts bag". extra ignitor flame sensor and pressure switch. real garbage. you get what you pay for. don't be dumb or cheap. do it once do it right.


----------



## Guest

Unregistered said:


> Uh, no! Trane and Goodman have absolutely no relationship. Sheesh..where do you get that kind of information?


That's not completely true. Trane PTAC units are made by Amana, which is (indeed) owned by Goodman. So, they have that slight relationship. 

But, Goodman is near the bottom as far as quality and longevity, while Trane is at (or very near) the top. A Yugo and a Mecedes both come from Europe, are they comparable in any way? They're both vehicles. Beyond that, they are different at every major point.

The same is true of Goodman and Trane.

Yeah, Trane did hire an engineer from York, but York hired a saleswoman from Trane. . . . . . . what the heck does that have to do with ANYTHING?


----------



## Guest

*Entertained*

How, "BamaCracker", did you ever become such an expert extraordinaire on Goodman equipment?


----------



## don-ohio

*No trouble with our 3 ton Goodman AC split system.*

For 7 yrs. it's been trouble-free and cooling about 1800 sq.ft. and 2-stories with full basement a living quarters in Ohio(block home with old drafty casement windows). 
I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Goodman furnace either, IF I needed to save money or didn't want to go into debt. Sure.....the others are better and you MAY get what you pay for, but there's something to be said for being able to replace a whole furnace pretty cheaply on an old house.
don-ohio


----------



## Guest

Unregistered said:


> I'm an HVAC contractor. I repair Trane furnaces from time to time. I have been trying to get Trane's technical support number on the internet but I have not had any luck. Can you please share that number with me.
> 
> Thanks



Good Luck!! I too searched just today and did not find a clue. Instead I sent my question as feedback. Tomorrow I hope to get a reply??????????


----------



## Guest

*What is junk*

Goodman, Trane, York, Rheem, Lennox, Carrier, ... I thought the idea behind installing air conditioning or heating was to install it correctly! None of these brands are junk and none of them are light years beyond the others. 

Every brand has some better points and some lesser points - this may account for a 5% difference.

The reality is, all the equipment manufactured today is of greater quality than 99% of the "Heating and cooling contractors" abilities are to install them. 

Stop wasting time focusing on the brand of equipment and start focusing on the abilities of the company that you are planning to have install the equipment.


----------



## Guest

*number for tech support*

I just need a straight answer-does the trane xr12 have a reciprocating compressor or a scroll? my 1800 for ordering equipment is useless-they read me the brochure word for word and called it "technical Information". I may be female but I can read.


----------



## Guest

*Trane = POS*

Trying to keep a PG rating...

I bought a new townhome almost 2 years ago. Shortly after the 1 year warranty expired the blower started making a rubbing noise. Thinking it may need some adjusting, I let it go, hoping to get to it soon. One frigidly cold winter morning, I hear BANG - on the 3rd floor. The blower was blowing, but no air. Long story short, the cage on the blower ripped off. Thankfully, the foreman on-site was able to hook me up with one from one of the other units. Not 2 months later, the sesnor in the furnace dies. Again, foreman to the rescue. I hate to think what I would have paid a plumber!!

The forman has since left and I dread the coming summer. Far as I'm concerned, the Trane I have is a Piece Of Fecal Matter. Wonder if I can get insurance....


----------



## Guest

*TRANE Service Support*

Todd Nolte or Howard Drennan 954-421-7133


----------



## jedd

goodman is junk.Any monkey off the street can walk in to a supplier and buy this crap.Trane vs. Goodman,I"ve dealt with both and really trane is the one.Goodmans even look ugly.Ya but who cares eh! as long as it cools.


----------

